
Show HN: Historical stock price viewer formed as a question - KarimHmaissi
http://newinvestordaily.com/what-would-it-be-worth/
======
KarimHmaissi
An interesting way to look at historical stock prices. Not really useful but
interesting none the less.

A result of many weekends of development. NodeJS API, standard frontend with
jQuery. Nginx reverse proxy.

